# Ati Fire pro v4900 - Saphire or AMD which is better?



## sinhead (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have decided to purchase - Ati Fire pro v4900,  mainly for* Maya*.  I will also use Photoshop, Nuke, Mari and similar apps.
My Psu is - Seasonic S12II 520 Watts. 

My question is - what is the difference between Sapphire's ATI v4900 and the Amd's Ati V4900?

What tweaks or changes does Sapphire make to the original ATI cards? Is there any reason to choose on over the other?

Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2014)

Go with Sapphire they manufacture customised GPU's rather the default AMD GPU. AMD GPU gives more heat.


----------



## vkl (Dec 30, 2014)

As far as these firepro cards are concerned,there's no tweaking or customization done by Sapphire on them,all of them are based on reference design by AMD.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Go with Sapphire they manufacture customised GPU's rather the default AMD GPU. AMD GPU gives more heat.


Both are same dude 
AMD
AMD FirePro V4900 100-505844 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 Workstation Video Card - Newegg.com
*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/14-195-109-Z03
Sapphire
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61GziCtTYQL._SL1017_.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2014)

The cooler of the stock AMD card looks better. Anyway, Sapphire v4900 also has the same cooler like the first pic 

*www.sapphirepgs.com/uploads/Sapphire_201321646.jpg


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2014)

Both are same.


----------



## sinhead (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys.

I decided to skip v4900 and bought the w4100 instead. Its newer. 

My concern with Amd was noise. Amd cpu fan is loud, So I suspected the graphics card to be the same. But with Saphire,  I was worried about any tweaks done by them, which could cause problems later on. 

Anyway, After a lot of hunting, I got the card last Saturday from cost to cost Nehru place.
I received the Saphire Version, and decided to go ahead with it. Since I did not have the patience to Wait for the AMD version. I read somewhere that Saphire is a Premium vendor for AMD. 

You guys are right. From the looks of it, it appears to be the same as AMDs' reference design.

- - - Updated - - -

And Now I'm hunting for a dvi - d dual link cable, to plug into my hp 2009 f monitor. I cant find this cable anywhere near my house (Vaishali NCR).   . single link Dvi cable did not work.
The card has mini display ports and an adapter -> mini dp to dvi.


----------

